# Canon press or banner of Truth who wrote best translation of Institutes of the Christian Religion?



## B.L.Smith (May 17, 2021)

I see Doug Wilson has come out with a new translation of The Institutes of the Christian religion from Canon Press.
I was wondering if anybody has read and compared it to the edition produced by Banner of Truth called, Institutes of the Christian Religion, Calvin's own essentials Edition. I'm looking to buy a copy and was hoping for a more modern translation.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 17, 2021)

Note: Beveridge translated it. Wilson is just trying to sell it under his company name. Despite being associated with Wilson, the Beveridge translation is quite good and probably my favorite. It is not a "modern" translation. If anything, McNeill and Battles is more modern (and not necessarily in a good way).

The BoT version is of the 1541 edition, not the 1559.


----------



## B.L.Smith (May 17, 2021)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (May 17, 2021)

Read the Beveridge translation without giving a dime to Mr. Wilson.





Free delivery worldwide on all books from Book Depository


Book Depository is the world's most international online bookstore offering over 20 million books with free delivery worldwide.




www.bookdepository.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 3


----------



## B.L.Smith (May 17, 2021)

That looks really good thank you brother.


----------



## retroGRAD3 (May 17, 2021)

The Beveridge edition is also on Amazon






Institutes of the Christian Religion: Calvin, John: 9781598561685: Amazon.com: Books


Institutes of the Christian Religion [Calvin, John] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Institutes of the Christian Religion



www.amazon.com


----------



## bookslover (May 18, 2021)

Yes, there are lots of ways to get the Beveridge translation without helping fund the Muscovites. The last thing that guy needs is more money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

